# Watch but don't see. Focus problems.



## Babebu (Jan 11, 2013)

I know, that there are a lot of similar topics, but I want to talk about one symptom.

It's not like looking through glass. I wear glasses (myopia). Before I bought them, I thought that my problem was my bad vision. But when I'm in my glasses I still can't see, I'm focuced enough to read the smallest text on maximum distance, but when I look at bird in sky or at house, at face or at my cat, it's like my eyes have no energy, I feel strange sensations, like pressure, tickle, my eyes gets wet but I can't get one object from all the picture. It's very painful, I mean, when you want to look, and you can't. When I got seconds of recovery, I think you know what I mean, I see as I have to, 3d, but usually I don't notice anything around me. sighted blindness. Now I'm watching at my room and it's like I'm playing with my eyes, defocusing, but I just can't see normal. Like I'm looking at nothing concrete all the time. Yeah, that's the best description. Relate anyone?


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

I think I know what you mean, this was always something I could never describe... I can 'see' but my eyes aren't taking the images in. I can stare at things for ages and physically see what's there, but it's like it won't process. I wore glasses pre-dp, started with contact lenses a couple of years ago. I went to the opticians countless times in an attempt to explain this somehow, but I never could. I thought there was something seriously wrong with my vision, but I think it's more to do with DR. You've explained this perfectly by describing it as 'sighted blindness'.


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

sloth said:


> I think I know what you mean, this was always something I could never describe... I can 'see' but my eyes aren't taking the images in. I can stare at things for ages and physically see what's there, but it's like it won't process.


I've had that for about 1 1/2 years now. extremely frustrating.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

I go through the exact same thing. Im sure the majority on everyone on here does. I actually have my own view on how it feels to view the world the way that we do, and i will post about it soon. feel free to read it.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes I have this and assume its DR. It really does my head in! Im avoiding going outside or anywhere that us too visually stimulating like supermarkets!


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh, this used to be the most annoying symptom of all for me. :-/ I can focus again now, but it d


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't finish... I can focus again now, but it takes some effort... not as much effort as it used to in the beginning though. Hang in there.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Narrowawake said:


> Sorry, I didn't finish... I can focus again now, but it takes some effort... not as much effort as it used to in the beginning though. Hang in there.


How long you had DP for and how long till the visual symptoms reduced?


----------



## mastaofdaweb (Jan 16, 2013)

sloth said:


> I think I know what you mean, this was always something I could never describe... I can 'see' but my eyes aren't taking the images in. I can stare at things for ages and physically see what's there, but it's like it won't process. I wore glasses pre-dp, started with contact lenses a couple of years ago. I went to the opticians countless times in an attempt to explain this somehow, but I never could. I thought there was something seriously wrong with my vision, but I think it's more to do with DR. You've explained this perfectly by describing it as 'sighted blindness'.


This is exactly how I feel, I can see but it feels like I can't see at the same time...


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> How long you had DP for and how long till the visual symptoms reduced?


It was a gradual transition that has been a year long so far. For me, I know it's not an eye problem but a brain-processing-visual-information problem. There were just a lot of things going on in my mind that kept me from focusing 100%. Have you had any success with seeing things for real for real at all?


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I've had this for 4 months and the visual stuff is one the hardest aspects to deal with. That hasn't reduced at all yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

mastaofdaweb said:


> This is exactly how I feel, I can see but it feels like I can't see at the same time...


The exact same thing here.


----------



## Babebu (Jan 11, 2013)

Narrowawake said:


> a brain-processing-visual-information problem.


That's what it is, absolutely!


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Maksud said:


> That's what it is, absolutely!


Yeah, and not only that, but my brain has trouble processing all the other types of information too, from my other four senses. It's like my brain doesn't readily connect this information with reality. There's a disconnect somewhere. So mysterious.


----------



## Babebu (Jan 11, 2013)

I have it connected with anxiety, and because of mind is not properly processing information - smells, sounds, vision, I have constant fear of hallutinations and when I hear something in my apartment I need time to calm down, to tell myself it were neighbours playing piano etc.

The same with vision - when I look down and then suddenly raise my head, for first second I can see something strange, nothing specific, just big spot, and then I understand that it's bycicle in a corner, or my cat, lying on the floor. That shit freaks me out((( I think if I have no super high anxiety level I woudn't mind so much, but now it's a torture...


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow I have this too... think its typical for DR. It's like you are scared to look someone in the eyes and talk at the same time. My eyes are getting a very weird sensation, like i'm looking through the person self when talking. I feel dizzy sometimes and I start focussing on other things like objects nearby instead of the eyes themselves. Can someone relate?

I think it has to do with feeling a disconnection to people.

I can also contineously stare at a wall...very strange.

I don't have it always though, there's moments I have no problems looking people in the eyes... but like 80% it's hard for me


----------



## koleda88 (Feb 17, 2014)

Narrowawake said:


> Oh, this used to be the most annoying symptom of all for me. :-/ I can focus again now, but it d


so how do you focus? I have the same thing, I can see and look at something, but I just dont feel anything or the information just doesnt come, it feels like my mind is shut off


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

.Emma said:


> I think I know what you mean, this was always something I could never describe... I can 'see' but my eyes aren't taking the images in. I can stare at things for ages and physically see what's there, but it's like it won't process. I wore glasses pre-dp, started with contact lenses a couple of years ago. I went to the opticians countless times in an attempt to explain this somehow, but I never could. I thought there was something seriously wrong with my vision, but I think it's more to do with DR. You've explained this perfectly by describing it as 'sighted blindness'.


This is quite an accurate description. Consider this: with dissociation you make no (or impaired) associations, as such it's unsurprising that this would extend to visual processing. I.e. you see the world, but you don't associate with the images presented to you, as such they don't seem to register (perhaps they don't, or to a lesser extent). Perhaps this is too lingual of a theory, but after reading this news article the thought came to me.


----------

